# Three books for sell!



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Will give a great deal on them!!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> Will give a great deal on them!!


make your price


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

225 or make counter, i paid at least 275 for the electric motor repair book alone!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Stephen Herman has some great industrial related books.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

These are in great shape, there is little yellow highlighting! Would like to make a % of what i spent on them at the least!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

You can always try and sell them on Amazon, I've never done it but I see used books on there all the time, I've even bought a few.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> You can always try and sell them on Amazon, I've never done it but I see used books on there all the time, I've even bought a few.


Thanks for the advice! Thought i'd offer them on here first and see if anyone needed them. I'm sure i can fetch more than 225 for them.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I dunno I sold a bunch of books on amazon. They have the first book on your list at 89.99 the second at 19.94 and the third at 29.53 ... Just sayin'


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Will you buy some finger nail clippers if you sell the books?


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Will you buy some finger nail clippers if you sell the books?


Depends will you stop your woman from calling me, Oh sorry forget that can't be your woman, you a ***!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> Depends will you stop your woman from calling me, Oh sorry forget that can't be your woman, you a ***!


 Only **** have long ass finger nails.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Only **** have long ass finger nails.:whistling2::laughing:


Go suck another **** ***


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> Go suck another **** ***


 I must have hit a nerve or something.:laughing: Just clip your finger nails.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I would have bought them about a year ago. 
Got the Industrial Motor Controls 4th Edition book off Amazon.com. It's a great book.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Too bad my school needs to have a quote to buy anything. My shop teacher would probably buy them for the shop.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

You got a quote:



Paelectrican said:


> 225 or make counter, i paid at least 275 for the electric motor repair book alone!


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all adults who have responded. Sorry if i offended anyone with my comments except William.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> Thanks for all adults who have responded. Sorry if i offended anyone with my comments except William.


 :laughing:


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

william1978 said:


> :laughing:


I expect that from you young kids!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> I expect that from you young kids!


 :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> Go suck another **** ***


 :lol:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

good god, such language, gentlemen.....but it is true dear.........you have longer nails than even me. How in the hell do you get them that long and work? I lose mine 3 day after my vacation ends..........


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> good god, such language, gentlemen.....but it is true dear.........you have longer nails than even me. How in the hell do you get them that long and work? I lose mine 3 day after my vacation ends..........


 You have just put yourself on his Sh!t list now.:laughing:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Perhaps they are used to dig deeper.....

And by the way, it's for sale not sell.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I see no harm in an elongated male fingernail, nor does this guy....


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I trim mine at least once every other month, I do it in the garage to avoid igniting the carpet:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> You have just put yourself on his Sh!t list now.:laughing:


I was asking a serious question. I like pretty nails too, but alas, I have been unsuccessful. I wish to know the secret. It's not like I am asking for the caramilk secret


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> .......I wish to know the secret. .......


I'd ask Madge.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd ask Madge.


:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

that's another good one. Damn, Madge!! That wise old manicurist!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't believe your selling Books, I love books!

No I don't want your's, but it just the statement that your selling yours...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> I trim mine at least once every other month, I do it in the garage to avoid igniting the carpet:


:laughing:

btw, op is teh geh for calling william teh fg.

Uncalled for, IMHO.


----------



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

wow, dude wanted to sell some books and found himself at a comedy show:no:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

david wise said:


> wow, dude wanted to sell some books and found himself at a comedy show:no:


All in a days work! :thumbsup:


----------



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

I seen a topic about whether to use linemans or strippers to strip wire if I had nails like that I wouldn't need either....I'm just sayin'


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

david wise said:


> wow, dude wanted to sell some books and found himself at a comedy show:no:


 :lol:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

UGGH!! clip them or paint them,,,,,,one or the other


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I knew a guy who kept his little fingernail real long. I asked him why and he said it was so he could scratch the back of his eyeball when he picked his nose. Turned out it was his coke spoon. Died of an OD in the port-a-pot.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Will you buy some finger nail clippers if you sell the books?


I thought it was a coke nail!!!!

What gives? Got to feed the daily habit asking prices like that?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I must admit,That nail is a bit,um,what's the word,gross.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bump!???


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Bump!???


Why???......


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Why would an electrician need a book on motor repair? The other two would be useful. Those books are all over the place. I have several motor books that have been gathering dust for years. They have little if any value. IMHO.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Why???......


 I was sent a pm and asked to find that thread.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Paelectrican said:


> 225 or make counter, i paid at least 275 for the electric motor repair book alone!


:laughing:

If I really needed them I would check them out from Library.


----------

